# [EVDL] Insite



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have a Honda Insite coming to my shop this week, He wants a full battery conversion, the cars battery pack is dead and theres a problem with the motor/trans drive. So this should be an interesting conversion. using LiOn-P4 cells, heat, a/c , . I guess theres a lot of other parts that will find its way to the dumpster from that car . 

Really good thing is the customer only needs about 40 miles a day, this makes life easier for me ...... 

Now for the car that burnt down...It did, because it could . all this second guessing from the arm chair experts..LOLOL things happen because they can and WILL , and there aint a damn thing you can do to stop it . 


Its called "shit happens" 

ev-blue.com 
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110323/57a0f24b/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Wayne

I wouldn't go crazy tossing those parts away. There are a number of
people on the list who are probably interested in your excess Insight
parts.

DAC

On Wed, Mar 23, 2011 at 9:43 AM, Electric Blue auto convertions


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> > I have a Honda Insite coming to my shop this week, He wants a full battery conversion, the cars battery pack is dead and theres a problem with the motor/trans drive. So this should be an interesting conversion. using LiOn-P4 cells, heat, a/c , . I guess theres a lot of other parts that will find its way to the dumpster from that car .
> >
> > Really good thing is the customer only needs about 40 miles a day, this makes life easier for me ......
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Wayne,
I assume this is a first generation Insight? If so the chassis is super
light and it should make for a sleek conversion. What motor/controller do
you plan on using? Both Otmar and John Wayland have done, or are in the
process of converting the 1st Gen. Insight. I have one (2000 Insight
5-speed) sitting in my garage that I would love to convert yet it's hard to
justify at this point since everything works fine (just had the IMA battery
replaced) and I get 60mpg in the hills.
Martin

On Wed, Mar 23, 2011 at 3:43 AM, Electric Blue auto convertions <


> [email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I have a Honda Insite coming to my shop this week, He wants a full battery
> > conversion, the cars battery pack is dead and theres a problem with the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm jealous, I had a 2002 Insight and if I came across one with engine 
troubles which was otherwise in decent shape I would be hard pressed to 
not convert it.

Couple of things to consider is the load rating 
of the car is quite low, 385lbs for passengers and cargo. I regularly 
had mine well over this, but it gives you an idea as to how weight 
sensitive it may be. Daewoo Matiz
rear springs will fit it though I'm told for a slight amount of extra 
ride height on the back. The whole engine weighs about 100lbs soaking 
wet, the IMA battery system will probably be about another 100 lbs, but 
the box is huge so there will be plenty of room to put a small battery pack there. 

Be
careful with the aluminum chassis if you do any welding. Also the body 
bolts have an epoxy coating on them called "Dacro" which prevents any galvanic corrosion
between the aluminum
chassis and steel bolts. If you remove any of these inspect the coating
and if it's not cracked make sure you torque it to the correct value, 
if you over torque it the coating can crack. 

The steering is electric and from looking at the service manuals as long as you have constant 12 volt
and ground, ignition 12 volt and the speed signal in to the EPS control
unit it should work! Basically if you are retaining the transmission 
just leave the wiring alone and it should work. There is a ground strap 
which goes from the transmission to the chassis on the drivers side, 
this is a common problem part so if you end up having trouble getting a 
signal from it this is a likely culprit.

There's a temperature 
sensor on the bottom side of the front bumper right in front of the 
radiator, it ties in with the climate control so make sure you leave it.
The AC compressor on the car is a fairly efficient one so I would try 
and keep it if you are going to
keep climate control. 

I suspect you will end up with a very 
efficient car in the end since it will be light and aerodynamic. Honda 
probably spent between 30 to 40K on each one of those they built. I'm 
betting 150 watt hr/mile won't be too far fetched, especially if you use
a small AC drive for it. I bet you can come in at just over 2000 lbs 
for the finished product, especially if you only need 40 miles range. 
And I concur with the other statement that the parts you will remove can
be worth some money. They only sent about 13,000 Insight's to the US 
over six years and parts from Honda are getting expensive now so I think
you can sell many of them.

Regards,
Rick Suiter
Elite Power Solutions LLC
Phoenix, AZ

----------------------
>I have a Honda Insite coming to my shop this week, He wants a full 
battery conversion, >the cars battery pack is dead and theres a problem 
with the motor/trans drive. So this >should be an interesting conversion.
using LiOn-P4 cells, heat, a/c , . I guess theres a lot >of other parts 
that will find its way to the dumpster from that car . 
>
>Really good thing is the customer only needs about 40 miles a day, this makes life easier >for me ...... 
>
>Now
for the car that burnt down...It did, because it could . all this 
second guessing from >the arm chair experts..LOLOL things happen because 
they can and WILL , and there aint >a damn thing you can do to stop it . 
>
>
>Its called "shit happens" 
>
>ev-blue.com 



-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110323/b0e831d6/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Wayne,

That's right there are lots of Insight owners that are looking for Engines, Transmissions, even the 
battery pack is useful, I'll bet there are only a couple of the 20 sticks that are bad and the rest 
are very reusable. The Battery Control Module, BCM, the Motor Control Module, MCM, the DC to DC, 
(takes the pack voltage to 12vdc, acts as alternator) and even the Electric Assist Motor.

Rush
Tucson AZ
2000 Insight

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "dave cover" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, March 23, 2011 7:32 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Insite


> Wayne
>
> I wouldn't go crazy tossing those parts away. There are a number of
> people on the list who are probably interested in your excess Insight
> parts.
>
> DAC
>
> On Wed, Mar 23, 2011 at 9:43 AM, Electric Blue auto convertions


> > <[email protected]> wrote:
> >> I have a Honda Insite coming to my shop this week, He wants a full battery conversion, the cars
> >> battery pack is dead and theres a problem with the motor/trans drive. So this should be an
> >> interesting conversion. using LiOn-P4 cells, heat, a/c , . I guess theres a lot of other parts
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I'd say it's quite important to figure out why something happened to try and
avoid it in the future. Things do happen, and there is always a reason.


> Electric Blue auto convertions wrote:
> >
> >
> > Now for the car that burnt down...It did, because it could . all this
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have this Honda Insite finished and put it on the road, DMN!!did this thing go. very fast from a start off . one more out the door 
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110516/3a1a8a2f/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Congratulations. Would love to see some specs(motor, controller, batteries,
curb weight, 0-60mph time).
Martin

On Mon, May 16, 2011 at 9:35 AM, Electric Blue auto convertions <


> [email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I have this Honda Insite finished and put it on the road, DMN!!did this
> > thing go. very fast from a start off . one more out the door
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Do you have any pictures? what about a simple description, motor, batteries charger, etc

Thanks
Rush
www.TucsonEV.com

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Electric Blue auto convertions" <[email protected]>
To: "ev" <[email protected]>
Sent: Monday, May 16, 2011 12:35 PM
Subject: [EVDL] Insite


>I have this Honda Insite finished and put it on the road, DMN!!did this thing go. very fast from a 
>start off . one more out the door
> -------------- next part --------------
> An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110516/3a1a8a2f/attachment.html
> _______________________________________________
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*[EVDL] insite*

If you want some photos of this Insite you can contact me off line and I will give you the info on it. I dont have them on my web site yet. 

on another note, a customer of mine has a kit car, 63 vette split window . the frame body front and rear suspension weighs out at 1300 lbs. I sold him a HV 11 motor direct drive system. 
He bought 2 Zilla 2K, and said the thing was about uncontrollable, with 1 motor, when he did his first run, Now he wants a 2nd HV 11 inch . Im making the coulper for the 2 motors to bolt together,and a spline connector to attach both spline ends together,I sold him custom built motors from Net Gain with the same splines on both ends , 2, 11 inch HVs 2 Zilla 2Ks this thing should be a killer 
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110517/e8567c0a/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] insite*

So the thing is *uncontrollable* with a single motor, how does adding a
second motor make it controllable?
-- 
Paul Wujek 



> Electric Blue auto convertions wrote:
> 
> > If you want some photos of this Insite you can contact me off line and I will give you the info on it. I dont have them on my web site yet.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

insight

On Mon, May 16, 2011 at 12:35 PM, Electric Blue auto convertions <


> [email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I have this Honda Insite finished and put it on the road, DMN!!did this
> > thing go. very fast from a start off . one more out the door
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] insite*

Maybe he is going to wire the second motor with reversed field leads so it'll 
fight the first motor? (joke everyone!)




________________________________
From: Paul Wujek <[email protected]>
To: [email protected]
Sent: Tue, May 17, 2011 10:59:26 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] insite

So the thing is *uncontrollable* with a single motor, how does adding a
second motor make it controllable?
-- 
Paul Wujek 



> Electric Blue auto convertions wrote:
> 
> > If you want some photos of this Insite you can contact me off line and I will
> >give you the info on it. I dont have them on my web site yet.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*[EVDL] insite*

Im in my shop today as always, I have 4 inside 2 outside and 2 on the way. a few months ago I did an Insite, i was surprised as how fast it got converted. I remember right it took 4 days to to the whole job. the MPG gauge said I was getting 90 mile per Gal while I was test driving it LOL Simple car to convert 
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20111124/956cf0be/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

